# شرح بالتفصيل كيف تحسب خطأ البوصلة



## capt.adel (24 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
إهداء لجميع الضباط الذين يعملون في مجال الملاحة و خصوصا ( ضابط ثاني )
و بالأخص إلى دورتي و هم يعرفون نفسهم...

أتمنى أن تعطوني رأيكم ربما أكون قد أخطأت بشيء ( جلّ من لا يخطئ )​ أبو صطيف​
 lattakia​​


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (24 يناير 2011)

هذا الموضوع لايهم العسكريين والبحريين فقط....ها...ها
ولكنه يهم الرحالة أيضا ومن على شاكلتهم من مرتادى الصحراوت الخ ...
فشكرا ...شكرا لك...


----------



## ahmed wahed (9 أبريل 2011)

تسلم الايادى يبشمهندس


----------



## saif ghannai (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محمدمحمد هندى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanake (21 يناير 2012)

_جزاك الله خيرا_​


----------

